# 2011 F-Series: How much room for bigger tires?



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

I've been considering going to 25's on my F3, and they look like they'd fit. Does anybody have any idea what will fit? BTW, I have the Enve fork.

Thanks!

-- Don4


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Don4 said:


> I've been considering going to 25's on my F3, and they look like they'd fit. Does anybody have any idea what will fit? BTW, I have the Enve fork.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -- Don4


Not certain about the fork, I can check on Monday. The frame can use 25mm tires with the possible exception of the oversize Michelin Top Comforts.

I'm using Vittoria Open CX 25mm tires on my F1. I still have the original Felt fork so I'm not sure about the ENVE.

-SD


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Not certain about the fork, I can check on Monday. The frame can use 25mm tires with the possible exception of the oversize Michelin Top Comforts.
> 
> I'm using Vittoria Open CX 25mm tires on my F1. I still have the original Felt fork so I'm not sure about the ENVE.
> 
> -SD


Thanks Superdave. Looking forward to the report on the fork.


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

So, happy to report that I now have the Conti 4000S 700 x 25's installed on my F3. They fit fine, plenty of room with the Enve fork.

Actually, the hardest part of getting them on the bike (once mounted on the rims) was getting them to fit between the brake shoes. And yes, I had them wide open. These puppies are wide!

And the hardest part of getting them on the rims was the copious amount of release agent on the tires.

The Serfas Seca RS's I had on the bike previously (700 x 23) actually measured 22mm wide mounted. I couldn't find my caliper last night, but eyeballing them against the 700 x 23 Rubino Pros on my wife's Z2, which measure 24mm wide, I'm guessing the 4000S has got to be like 27mm wide.


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

I might be doing the same with my felt. I or I will go even smaller and get a set of 23c PRO RACE 3's. those things are THIN! Or a gator skin. I still do not know what type of riding I like the best. 

Next season:thumbsup:


----------



## sherlock (Aug 6, 2011)

I'd stick with the Pro Race 3's. The Gatorskins have very mixed reviews.


----------



## jlfreemire (Oct 15, 2011)

ive fit 28c panaracers on the F75


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Don4 said:


> *2011 F-Series: How much room for bigger tires?*
> -- Don4


Well, a 4x4 F150/F250 should have plenty of room for 31x10.5x15 tires. Maybe even larger. With a lift kit, you can go almost as big as you want...


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

PlatyPius said:


> Well, a 4x4 F150/F250 should have plenty of room for 31x10.5x15 tires. Maybe even larger. With a lift kit, you can go almost as big as you want...


You're right! How silly of me! 

View attachment 246835


----------

